# Using NinjaTrader through FXCM



## Mattp (9 March 2016)

Hi just wanting to know if anyone has any experience using ninja trader through fxcm, would like to know how u are finding it to use and trade with?

Cheers


----------



## hopeing (10 March 2016)

Hi yes i use ninja trader and fxcm for trading ,haven't really had any issues . I thought i did once but ended up being my mouse playing up ,changed to one with chord, fixed that issue.Was sometimes executing other times not . Another issue more affects ninja charts is make sure computer clock synced .Again ended up being a fault with computer with clock going out of synce then affecting ninja charts.
Nathan


----------



## EAERA (12 March 2016)

MT4 is much better


----------



## Jason Rogers (15 March 2016)

Mattp said:


> Hi just wanting to know if anyone has any experience using ninja trader through fxcm, would like to know how u are finding it to use and trade with?
> 
> Cheers




Hi Matt,

In case you haven't tried a demo of FXCM's NinjaTrader offering, I wanted to make sure you're aware they are free to use.


----------



## Jason Rogers (15 March 2016)

EAERA said:


> MT4 is much better




Each trading platform has its own unique strengths. That's why FXCM offers both NinjaTrader and MT4, in addition to other platforms like Trading Station, Mirror Trader and ZuluTrade.


----------



## raven4ns (24 March 2016)

Hello,
 Does Ninjatrader offer pattern recognition trading for wedges, pennants, triangles etc? Thank you.

Tim


----------



## Jason Rogers (24 March 2016)

raven4ns said:


> Hello,
> Does Ninjatrader offer pattern recognition trading for wedges, pennants, triangles etc? Thank you.
> 
> Tim




Hi Tim,

Such pattern recognition functionality is available for the platform through third-party add-ons. An internet search on the phrase "ninjatrader pattern recognition" will lead you to these providers.


----------



## raven4ns (24 March 2016)

Jason Rogers said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> Such pattern recognition functionality is available for the platform through third-party add-ons. An internet search on the phrase "ninjatrader pattern recognition" will lead you to these providers.




Thank you Jason.

Tim


----------



## Jason Rogers (25 March 2016)

raven4ns said:


> Thank you Jason.
> 
> Tim




It's my pleasure, Tim


----------



## CanOz (27 July 2016)

I'm getting errors while forward testing an intraday strategy on NT7 with the fxcm demo feed. The strategy back tests fine, is there any reason anyone can think of why this would happen, could it be just on demo?


----------



## Jason Rogers (30 July 2016)

CanOz said:


> I'm getting errors while forward testing an intraday strategy on NT7 with the fxcm demo feed. The strategy back tests fine, is there any reason anyone can think of why this would happen, could it be just on demo?




Hi CanOz,

If you reference the error message you received on the NinjaTrader support forum, they might be able to troubleshoot the problem for you.


----------



## warcious (11 October 2016)

hopeing said:


> Hi yes i use ninja trader and fxcm for trading ,haven't really had any issues . I thought i did once but ended up being my mouse playing up ,changed to one with chord, fixed that issue.Was sometimes executing other times not . Another issue more affects ninja charts is make sure computer clock synced .Again ended up being a fault with computer with clock going out of synce then affecting ninja charts.
> Nathan




Hi Hopeing,

I am also using strategies in Ninjatrader 7 with my FXCM account and I live in Sydney, Australia.
I have experienced errors such as "unable to send order" inside Ninjatrader, and after contacting both Ninjatrader and FXCM, it seems there might be some kind of disconnection between my computer/Ninjatrader and the FXCM server in NY, and FXCM never received any of the failing orders through their API.
I seem to get around 340ms latency between my computer location in Sydney, and the FXCM server in New York.
Have you perhaps experienced anything similar?

Thanks,
Warcious


----------



## AfsalMe (16 July 2020)

I am big fan of MT4. But now planning to have a look into NinjaTrader as I heard about it many times now.


----------

